# Pearl and Honey



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have much information on these two yet but will update as soon as I do.
If you are interested in them please fill in our on line form here
UKRCC Adoption Form

Heres is a pic of them

Pearl









Honey


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

awww I love them! I am sure they will find a home sooooon!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Now re homed


----------

